# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  حكم محكمة الجنايات في جناية اتجار بالمخدرات

## hazem mohamed

باسم الشعب
محكمة جنايات شبرا
المشكلة علنآ برئاسة السيد المستشار / نجاتي حبيب رئيس المحكمة
و عضوية الأستاذين / خليل عمر خضر ، جمال حسن احمد محمد
المستشارين بمحكمة أستئناف طنطا
و حضور السيد / محمود سعد وكيل النيابة
و حضور السيد / رجب الجارحي أمــــــين السر
أصدرت الحكم الأتي
في قضية النيابة العامة رقم 11306 لسنة 2006 م ثان شبرا الخيمة برقم 619 لسنة 2006 م كلي جنايات بنها
ضد

-------------------
حيث أن النيابة العامة أتهمت المتهم المذكور
لأنه في يوم 5 / 4 / 2006 م 0 بدائرة قسم ثان شبرا الخيمة 0 محافظة القليوبية 0
أحرز بقصد الأتجار جوهرا مخدرا هيروين في غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونآ 0
و أحالته إلى هذه المحكمة لمحاكمته طبقآ لمواد الاتهام 0
و بجلسة اليوم نظرت الدعوى علي الوجه المبين تفصيلآ كما هي بالاوراق 0
المحكمـــــة
بعد الاطلاع علي الاوراق وسماع المرافعة الشفوية والمداولة قانونا
حيث أن النيابة العامة أتهمت 0

-----------------------
بأنه في يوم 5 / 4 / 2006 م 0 بدائرة قسم ثان شبرا الخيمة 0 محافظة القليوبية 0
أحرز بقصد الأتجار جوهرا مخدرا هيروين في غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونآ 0
واحالته الي هذه المحكمة وطلبت معاقبته بالمواد 1 ، 2 ، 7 /1 ، 34 /1 بند أ ، 2 بند 6 ، 42 / 1 من القانون 182 لسنة 1960 المعدل بالقانونين 61 لسنة 1977 ، 122 لسنة 1989 والبند رقم 2 من القسم الاول من الجدول رقم 1 الملحق بالقانون الاول والمعدل بقرار وزير الصحة رقم 46 لسنة 97 استنادا الي ما شهد به الرائد / حازم طه الديب – وما ثبت بتقرير المعمل الكيماوي .
فقد شهد الرائد / حازم طه الديب – وكيل مكتب مكافحة المخدرات بالقليوبية انه حال مروره لتفقد حالة الامن ابلغه احد مصادره السريين بتواجد المتهم اسفل كوبري مسطرد متجرا في المواد المخدرة فتوجه اليه وابصر المتهم جالسا اسفل الكوبري فتوجه اليه واجري معه عملية بيع وشراء لمسحوق الهيروين وقام باعطاءه مبلغ عشرون جنيها مقابل تذكرة هيروين وقام المتهم باخراج علبة سجائر اخرج منها لفافة واعطاها له وتبين ان بداخلها مسحوق الهيروين فقام بضبطه وبتفتيش المتهم عثر داخل علبة السجائر علي عدد 9 لفافات بداخلها مسحوق الهيروين فقام بضبطه وبمواجهته اقر بحيازته للمضبوطات بقصد الاتجار .
ثبت بتقرير المعمل الكيماوي ان المادة المضبوطة لجوهر الهيروين المخدر المدرج بالجدول الاول وزنت قائما 5.44جرام .
وبسؤال المتهم بتحقيقات النيابة انكر ما نسب اليه وبجلسة المحاكمة اعتصم بالانكار والدفاع الحاضر معه دفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش لعدم توافر حالة التلبس وعدم معقولية تصوير الواقعة وانفراد الضابط بالشهادة وعدم اثبات المامورية والتمس القضاء ببراءة المتهم مما اسند اليه .

=========================
وحيث ان المحكمة لا تطمئن الي ادلة الاثبات سالفة البيان لما يحوطها من شكوك واية ذلك .
-------------------------------------
اولا :- لا يقبل منطق العقل ان يظل المتهم واقفا في مكانه منذ لحظة ابلاغ المصدر السري للضابط عن الواقعة حتي انتقال الضابط الي المكان المحدد وهو ما يتنافي مع مما يتمتع به من يتجر في المواد المخدرة من الحيطة والحذر وكانه في انتظار الضابط وافراد القوة المرافقة لضبطه ومن ثم فلا تقيم المحكمة قدرا لهذه الرواية وتري فيها مجرد محاولة لاسباغ الشرعية علي اجراءات تمت علي خلاف احكام القانون وفي غير موجباته باختلاف حالة تلبس لايضاحها الواقع والقانون وتناقض مع الحقيقة في تيقين اطراحها وعدم التعويل عليها .
------------------------------------------
ثانيا :- انفراد الشاهد بواقعة الضبط والتفتيش رغم وجود عدد من الشرطة السريين لمرافقته مما يقطع بمشاهدتهم للواقعة ويكون ابعادهم عن الشهادة مقصودا وبالتالي تتشكك المحكمة في صورة الواقعة ويرجح ان لها صورة اخري لم تظهر بالتحقيقات .
-----------------------------------------
ثالثا :- عدم اثبات المامورية بدفتر احوال المكتب مما يجعل المحكمة تتشكك في الاجراءات التي تمت ولا يعتد بها .
-----------------------------------------
رابعا :- ان ما ورد بالتقرير الفني لا يعد دليلا علي الاسناد بل علي كنه المادة المضبطة .
--------------------------------------
خامسا :- انكار المتهم منذ فجر التحقيقات لحين انتهاء المحاكمة
--------------------------------------
وحيث لما كان ما تقدم وكان الاتهام المسند الي المتهم قد احاطت به الشكوك والريبة تكون الاوراق قد خلت من ثمة دليل قيمي سنة لادانته الامر الذي يتعين معه القضاء ببراءته مما اسند اليه عملا بنص المادة 304/1 اجراءات جنائية مع مصادرة المخدر المضبوط عملا بالمادة 30 عقوبات .
فلهذه الأسباب
و بعد الأطلاع على المواد سالفة الذكر
حكمت المحكم حضوريآ ببراءة ___________ مما اسند إليه و بمصادرة المخدر المضبوط 0
صدر هذا الحكم و تلي علنآ بجلسة اليوم الاثنين 1 جماد اخر لعام 1427 هـ الموافق 23 من يونيه عام 2006 م 0
أمين السر _________________ رئيس المحكمة

----------


## الوسن

اللهم جنبنا هذة الفتنة يا رب نحن وابنائنا وكل من قال لا اله الا الله

----------

